# Iver Johnson Truss



## tailhole (Feb 7, 2014)

Been tweaking this one a while.  
Major Taylor stem.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice photo!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2014)

Stem and ride are sweet! You need to outfit it with snow tires!


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's the Troxel Scout.  





Rides great.  Feels light and responsive.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

*Mobicycle & Truss frames*

I ran into a buddy, today - he had these sweet Iver frames rattling around in the back of his truck.  I'm gonna try and get the Mobicycle from him, but he's not quite ready to let it go just yet.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 9, 2014)

*wow awesome*

love that truss frame !! plan on using that in some upcoming bikes !! stem idea is smart also


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 9, 2014)

saddle clamp is mounted upside down?????


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

If it is, I like it that way.  Keeps the seat post lower, because the seat is up higher and I can put the seat further back on the 7 because that's the skinnier part of the 2-part clamp.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 9, 2014)

Any plans for different bars? And you need some Curtis Odom hubs


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Any plans for different bars? And you need some Curtis Odom hubs




Ha!   I do have some decent wood hoops that I want to modify like some cabers are doing to accept mod tires.  I am planning on laying up carbon fiber in the routed groove for strength.  
The bars are actually stamped Iver bars, although I like the look of bars with more of a drop, these are comfortable and usable. 
I do have a very difficult time leaving a bike alone and I'm sure I'll keep adding and switching parts around until a good balance of aesthetics and function is achieved.  At least to my eye.  I have the original fenders for this bike too, but I'm not a fan of fenders.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> saddle clamp is mounted upside down?????




I had my clamp installed like that on my Elgin motorbike for about 20 minutes into a Coasters ride when the rails popped out. Reinstalled and popped right out again. Hadn't noticed that it is indeed curved to fit one way. Installed it correctly and no issues, except for losing some precious seat height. Hopefully yours stays put. Sweet ride btw


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks and thanks for the info.  I haven't had any trouble yet and I've had these installed both ways.  Maybe I got lucky, I'll give it a closer inspection.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 9, 2014)

Installing it the other way gives you a little more clamping surface. I found a clamp similar but with straight clamping surface that I use for the saddle on my Iver but the saddle also has straight rails.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

On my clamp, both the upper and lower surfaces are curved to match the rails, so it didn't seem like it mattered which way I installed it.  I'll check it out closer tomorrow and make sure it is secure.  And I certainly appreciate the info.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Feb 12, 2014)

Great look - like the stem and bars photo


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2014)

That's mighty awesome!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 13, 2014)

*Cool tool.*

Love the Iver tool, sets it off well.


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice job, all around Scott. Very clean & functional, good luck w/ those other frames.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks.  I got together with the guy with the frames last night down at the shop and we put together a truss frame (with truss rods) for him.  I will be riding with him soon and will post pics of our bikes.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's those frames, getting the truss put together.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 13, 2014)

Do they only have small arch truss frames in Colorado?


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

apparently!  I do have another buddy building a medium looking one.


----------



## mike j (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrat's on the 1000+ mile stone, Scott. A long, interesting ride.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 14, 2014)

mike j said:


> Congrat's on the 1000+ mile stone, Scott. A long, interesting ride.




Thanks.  So much info and cool bikes here on the CABE.  Love it.


----------

